#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Άρθρο 103

## spapako

Νόμιμος εκπρόσωπος ιδρύματος με αναπηρία >80% δικαιούται να υποβάλλει αίτηση εκ μέρους του ιδρύματος και να λάβει την έκπτωση για αυθαιρεσίες σε κτίριο του ιδρύματος;

----------


## Xάρης

Άλλο το ποιος καταθέτει την αίτηση (βλ. άρθρο 99) κι άλλο ποιος δικαιούται την έκπτωση στο πρόστιμο (βλ. άρθρο 103).

Στα ακίνητα εταιριών δεν νομίζω ότι δύναται να μειωθεί το πρόστιμο κατά το άρθρο 103.
Αν ήταν έτσι θα όριζαν όλοι έναν ΑμεΑ με αναπηρία >80% ως νόμιμο εκπρόσωπο της εταιρίας τους και θα γλίτωναν χιλιάδες ευρώ.

----------


## spapako

Ok Χάρη. Σε ευχαριστώ.
Το ζήτημα βέβαια αφορά σε ίδρυμα τυφλών, οπότε όλοι δικαιούνται την έκπτωση, αλλά αφορά σε ακίνητο του σωματείου. Για αυτό ρώτησα

----------

